# Rant: No power



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Ugh, okay this will be short. Haven't spent much time on here lately, and that is because we have been without power for 2 months due, in part, to the storms this summer. But also due to idiotic maintenance people. I want to say so much more about this, but am really worn out about it. I'm beyond frustrated, but I'm hoping to be able to spend more time on here now that I've finally rejoined the 21st century.

Silver lining is that I appreciate having power so much more now I suppose lol


----------

